
We scam the Indian call centre scammers - e15ctr0n
http://www.techcentral.co.za/we-scam-the-indian-call-centre-scammers/50579/
======
raghumittal
The scary part is that some of these scams are sometimes so believable. I
wonder how many gullible people were falling into the traps of these scammers.
Is there a way by which we could do something to catch these scammers?

------
eklavya
How did he ascertain the nationality of the scammer to be Indian?

I find it hard to believe that Indian authorities would do nothing and let
this scam continue.

